# Pet Transport



## devonpettransport (May 31, 2012)

Hi we are new to this site, so firstly..... HELLO!! Over the next few weeks Jane and I will be browsing the site, very interesting and informative it looks too, we are owners of 3 rescue border collies and we love them to bits, all different characters even pepsi & max who are sister and brother!

We also run Devon Pet Transport, which as it says on the tin means we transport cats, dogs, birds, tortoises, lizards.... you name it...... all over the UK and mainland europe. We are extremely good at what we do, and with over 20 years experience in transport I'd like to think we've picked some experience!

If you have any questions, requirements or just want to chat please contact us on........ [email protected]

or visit our website Devon Pet Transport

Thanks Grant & Jane


----------



## LoveHound (May 9, 2012)

Love how clean your website is


----------

